# how do I uninstall kodak easyshare software from my G5 iMac



## sixtyplus (Jun 27, 2007)

I installed Kodak easyshare and it has taken over all my photos
I cannot use any other software to retrieve the photos from finder - it has taken over my machine
I know how to do this on a pc but not on the iMac....
anybody????
sixtyplus


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

sixtyplus said:


> I installed Kodak easyshare and it has taken over all my photos
> I cannot use any other software to retrieve the photos from finder - it has taken over my machine
> I know how to do this on a pc but not on the iMac....
> anybody????
> sixtyplus


The documentation for the EasyShare software should tell you how to uninstall it. Usually, all that is necessary is to locate the program in the Applications folder and drag it to the trash.

The EasyShare software may have changed the associations of your photo files. You can reset this by right-clicking (or Control-Click) on a photo file and selecting Get Info, then changing the Open With drop down to the program you want to use as default and clicking on the Change All... button.


----------



## sixtyplus (Jun 27, 2007)

Pensacola Tiger - thank you - I tried your suggestion and it worked just fine
also I actually received an answer from Kodak - not very helpful but an answer just the same. 
Sixtyplus


----------



## Chzyrider (Jun 30, 2007)

We had a glitch in May 07 with our Easyshare softare after some Windows updates, and tried the repair feature, then the uninstall with no results. Not sure if they are related!!!

I cannot get Kodak Easyshare software ver5 to uninstall completely on my Dell 8400 PC, even with their kodak clear7.exe cleaner utility file. It leaves folders and registry entries.
We have a problem with the One Touch feature not loading properly so the computer does not recognise the Kodak printer dock to send pictures to, it wants to reset back to my default Dell printer everytime I select to send to the Kodak printer stating that the software does not support the current driver. Well, duh..it's the driver that got installed from the disc. This don't make sense.
I have tried to set the Kodak as default, no difference. Upon upgrading to ver6, the error message changes to "There is a printer error", nothing else.
We have been on the phone for days with Kodak and they finally said it had to sent to their research department and they will call us when/if they have a solution. Until then, we have an expensive camera charger, but no photo printer.
I've tried shareware registry cleaners, none seem to correct the problem, shy of paying the $29.95 that most want for their full versions...just to see if they work.

Any ideas???


----------



## computerboyo (Mar 21, 2007)

this is a mac fourm chzyrider



















Andrew


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

To be slightly more helpful, your question is better asked in a part of these fora that deal with Windows-based problems. I realize that you likely found this thread by searching for Kodak and EasyShare. But most of us aren't going to be able to provide you with much help, I'm afraid. 

Copy/paste your post into one of the myriad Windows-related fora and you'll likely receive the help you need.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Chzyrider said:


> We had a glitch in May 07 with our Easyshare softare after some Windows updates, and tried the repair feature, then the uninstall with no results. Not sure if they are related!!!
> 
> I cannot get Kodak Easyshare software ver5 to uninstall completely on my Dell 8400 PC, even with their kodak clear7.exe cleaner utility file. It leaves folders and registry entries.
> We have a problem with the One Touch feature not loading properly so the computer does not recognise the Kodak printer dock to send pictures to, it wants to reset back to my default Dell printer everytime I select to send to the Kodak printer stating that the software does not support the current driver. Well, duh..it's the driver that got installed from the disc. This don't make sense.
> ...


It's been a while since I had to try fixing a borked Windows install, but I have had success in reinstalling the problem program and then running uninstall.

Other than that, you may have to use regedit and search for every instance of the Easyshare program and remove it manually. Be sure to backup the registry before you start.

I'll mention that registry cleaner programs are a waste of your money.

If all else fails, there is always a disk wipe and reinstall from your recovery discs. (After a full backup, of course).

Best of luck, and next time, buy a Mac (grin).


----------



## Chzyrider (Jun 30, 2007)

oops, wrong one. still thought there might some odd info i could use.


----------

